# u16 division



## BigSoccer (Nov 11, 2019)

is this just a weaker age group as a whole?   It seems like the top are all real close and the bottom are all far off.


----------



## Spartan (Nov 11, 2019)

BigSoccer said:


> is this just a weaker age group as a whole?  * No. *
> 
> It seems like the top are all real close and the bottom are all far off.* This is the case in every division, in every age group. *


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 11, 2019)

BigSoccer said:


> is this just a weaker age group as a whole?   It seems like the top are all real close and the bottom are all far off.


Many Top Leagues to choose from now Big Soccer.  More players are now getting a chance to showcase their talents in the DA, ECNL, DPL, ECNL Regional, CSL, CRL, SDDA, SCDSL to name just a few.  Go Girls Soccer!!!!  Top players will always be top players.  I saw one girl this past weekend who plays defense go through the other teams 10 players untouched and score.  Parents were all amazed at how she was able to weave in out of the players and score 
P.S.  I don't think a lot of girls want to play defense.  Everyone wants CM and forward.  The top forwards are not battling most teams with a strong defensive backline.  I've never seen so many players at this age score hattricks and whatever you call 4 or even 5 goals a game.  Insane.!!!!


----------



## BigSoccer (Nov 11, 2019)

Is it the same in ECNL and is it the same in all age groups?
I now think my Flight 1 kid has a decent shot at an elite squad.  I am not trying to be narcissistic but she has never been top flight but now she has friends on da teams that are not winning.  Maybe she can competr


----------



## timbuck (Nov 11, 2019)

In leagues where teams move up/down (but mostly up), you will see a team at the top of the table that was in the same tier last year and maybe for the last several years.  And you'll see teams at the bottom end that just moved up.  Takes them a season or so to acclimate and/or recruit the players that fit the next level.
Now with DA being a "closed" league, I'm not sure you can make that same observation/argument.  I think it's probably helpful to look across the age groups to see how "good" a DA club is compared with their closed league peers.  I also think it's valuable to look at roster size, playing time, key player injuries and progression from beginning of the season to the end.  (IE - was  team getting killed in Sept/October but is much more competitive in the winter/spring months)


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 11, 2019)

BigSoccer said:


> Is it the same in ECNL and is it the same in all age groups?
> I now think my Flight 1 kid has a decent shot at an elite squad.  I am not trying to be narcissistic but she has never been top flight but now she has friends on da teams that are not winning.  Maybe she can competr


Yes, I was at ECNL Showcase in Phoenix.  BTW, I must say I was very impressed with the college turnout and the talent of the young ladies.  However, I did NOT see any YNT scouts.  Lot's of Power 5 teams there who did not make the playoffs.  Saturday my dd team played at the same time and right next to the LAFC vs Sting game and they had over 50 coaches watching their game.  At first, I felt a little jealousy to be honest because we only had a few at the beginning of our game.  However, the college coaches came over to see our game in the 2nd half because we were balling and making noise   I saw lot's of college coaches at my dd game Sunday at 7:45am that actually stayed for more than a half.  I was stoked with that and surprised they were all there so early.  I think it was around 40 schools.    We were playing the #1 team from St Louis.
P.S.  My dd watched the MLVA vs LAFC smack down on Friday.  She was very, very impressed with MLVA.  I asked why and she said, "they pass the ball and play together as a team."


----------



## shales1002 (Nov 12, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Yes, I was at ECNL Showcase in Phoenix.  BTW, I must say I was very impressed with the college turnout and the talent of the young ladies.  However, I did NOT see any YNT scouts.  Lot's of Power 5 teams there who did not make the playoffs.  Saturday my dd team played at the same time and right next to the LAFC vs Sting game and they had over 50 coaches watching their game.  At first, I felt a little jealousy to be honest because we only had a few at the beginning of our game.  However, the college coaches came over to see our game in the 2nd half because we were balling and making noise   I saw lot's of college coaches at my dd game Sunday at 7:45am that actually stayed for more than a half.  I was stoked with that and surprised they were all there so early.  I think it was around 40 schools.    We were playing the #1 team from St Louis.
> P.S.  My dd watched the MLVA vs LAFC smack down on Friday.  She was very, very impressed with MLVA.  I asked why and she said, "they pass the ball and play together as a team."


The YNT scouts were in attendance.  They were at all three games.  Phoenix always puts on a nice event with great weather.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 12, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> The YNT scouts were in attendance.  They were at all three games.  Phoenix always puts on a nice event with great weather.


That's awesome to hear   I didn't see any at the LAFC games but maybe I got confused with all the college coaches.  Go Bruins!!!


----------



## BigSoccer (Nov 12, 2019)

It does appear there is more parity in the ECNL Leagues for U16 girls.  yes there is disparity but the bottom teams seem closer to the top.   In the u16 DA the teams 9-14 have one win or less.  I am just curious if these teams are that far off from the top teams.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 12, 2019)

BigSoccer said:


> It does appear there is more parity in the ECNL Leagues for U16 girls.  yes there is disparity but the bottom teams seem closer to the top.   In the u16 DA the teams 9-14 have one win or less.  I am just curious if these teams are that far off from the top teams.


Very far from the top teams from my vantage point.  Some Big SoCal Clubs offer full ride scholarships to the top Unicorns in the DA or as some say here, The Top GOAT players will play DA.  Then you have the 25 percenters filling the rest of the rosters. Outside of SoCal, I think they tried to get the top ECNL teams to cave to pressure but they held their ground.  So they went next door to their competitors and gave them DA with YNT List as the carrot. However, the smart clubs said no TY.  ECNL has no guarantees of play time, kind of like the college game.  ECNL will prepare you for real life college soccer after high school.  Most freshman sit on the bench and watch and learn.  I spoke to a Michigan Hawks PaPa Bear and he said the DA was horrible the first year and the main reason was for all the travel they had to do besides giving up HS Soccer.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 12, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Very far from the top teams from my vantage point.  Some Big SoCal Clubs offer full ride scholarships to the top Unicorns in the DA or as some say here, The Top GOAT players will play DA.  Then you have the 25 percenters filling the rest of the rosters. Outside of SoCal, I think they tried to get the top ECNL teams to cave to pressure but they held their ground.  So they went next door to their competitors and gave them DA with YNT List as the carrot. However, the smart clubs said no TY.  ECNL has no guarantees of play time, kind of like the college game.  ECNL will prepare you for real life college soccer after high school.  *Most freshman sit on the bench and watch and learn. * I spoke to a Michigan Hawks PaPa Bear and he said the DA was horrible the first year and the main reason was for all the travel they had to do besides giving up HS Soccer.


If you don't play your freshman year and your not injured the odds are against you continuing with the program.  Take a look at historical rosters for teams.  8-12 freshmen turn into 4-5 juniors in most programs. In most cases it is the girls that played as freshman that continue with the team.  Certainly injuries also play a big factor.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 13, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> If you don't play your freshman year and your not injured the odds are against you continuing with the program.  Take a look at historical rosters for teams.  8-12 freshmen turn into 4-5 juniors in most programs. In most cases it is the girls that played as freshman that continue with the team.  Certainly injuries also play a big factor.


I was referring to the freshman at Unicorn U, like UCLA, Stanford and so on.  @MakeAPlay do most of the Freshman bail on UCLA if they don't play their Fr year?


----------



## Lightning Red (Nov 17, 2019)

Tough weekend for the Nor Cal superpowers at this age group. Nice work from SD Surf and LAGSD taking down Quakes and CA Thorns.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

Lightning Red said:


> Tough weekend for the Nor Cal superpowers at this age group. Nice work from SD Surf and LAGSD taking down Quakes and CA Thorns.


Very nice to hear.  SoCal Rules!!!  I would like to see that MLVA team take on a few of the top socal da teams like Surf and Beach and maybe let LAFC take crack at them too.  Go SoCal


----------



## Hired Gun (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Very nice to hear.  SoCal Rules!!!  I would like to see that MLVA team take on a few of the top socal da teams like Surf and Beach and maybe let LAFC take crack at them too.  Go SoCal


LAFC just faced MVLA at the showcase and lost 4-0...Would like to see MVLA vs. Quakes - probably best 2 teams in nation last year that are a few minutes away from each other...heard they have played in the past with MVLA winning more games... Not sure how it would play out now but would take MVLA in a close game.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

Hired Gun said:


> **LAFC just faced MVLA at the showcase and lost 4-0.*..Would like to see MVLA vs. Quakes - probably best 2 teams in nation last year that are a few minutes away from each other...heard they have played in the past with MVLA winning more games... Not sure how it would play out now but would take MVLA in a close game.


I had the top 5 from Cali like this before the season started.  Not no Gotresults, just Myresults.

1) Earthquakes (DA Champs)
2) MLVA (Runner up ECNL and just fun to watch)
3) Surf
4) Beach South Bay (BSB)
5) Legends

*Some things to consider.  This is rumor mill from LAFC parent so take this with a grain of salt.  MLVA did not send any of their top goats to the selection all star game at Friday Night Lights.  They stayed as a team at showcase which I admire.  Makes no sense to me to leave your team hanging in front of the college scouts.  However, to each his team his own   I did hear LAFC placed 2 or 3 in the all star game but not sure if it was just an excuse from parent....lol!

Newwavedave's new Top 5 2019-2020 04 Teams from California as of 11/18/19

1)  MLVA- This team is the real deal because their a team and play fun soccer, which to me = possession soccer.
2)  Surf FC-  Just knocked off champs 3-1.  Surf is the team to beat in SoCal
3)  Earthquakes- Great skills team that passes from the back and 4 going to UCLA
4)  LA Galaxy- Undefeated in the toughest League in the country.  Beat DA teams 9-0, 6-1 and 5-0.  Very strong team
5)  Legends FC- On paper this is the best talent of 04's at a club.  Should be #1 but top 04s play up a lot at Legends.  Good for the individual I guess, but bad for team chemistry.  Too many goat parents get ticked off if their goat doesn't get invited to play up.  Natural jealousy is created which can cause a toxic environment on both teams.  03 parents don't like no younger player taking minutes from their goat.  Jealousy is a bad sin in soccer 

Teams to consider  Blues DA and Blues ECNL teams.  Both are good!  Real, Beach, Utah, Phoenix Rising and my sleeper...….Strikers FC


----------



## NorCal (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Yes, I was at ECNL Showcase in Phoenix.  BTW, I must say I was very impressed with the college turnout and the talent of the young ladies.  However, I did NOT see any YNT scouts.  Lot's of Power 5 teams there who did not make the playoffs.  Saturday my dd team played at the same time and right next to the LAFC vs Sting game and they had over 50 coaches watching their game.  At first, I felt a little jealousy to be honest because we only had a few at the beginning of our game.  However, the college coaches came over to see our game in the 2nd half because we were balling and making noise  I saw lot's of college coaches at my dd game Sunday at 7:45am that actually stayed for more than a half. I was stoked with that and surprised they were all there so early. I think it was around 40 schools.  We were playing the #1 team from St Louis.
> P.S.  My dd watched the MLVA vs LAFC smack down on Friday.  She was very, very impressed with MLVA.  I asked why and she said, "they pass the ball and play together as a team."



MVLA '04 is a special team and had a very good showing in Phoenix (LAFC, FC Pride and Slammers). They were also missing 2 field players in the LAFC game; they were selected to play in the ECNL Showcase game that night. The entire team is solid but these are two special players. MVLA are still without their 2 starting CB's as well...both went down to injury last spring (prior to playoffs) and hopeful for a return by playoffs. Should be a fun Spring/Summer. 

The ECNL Showcase game was a nice addition. The stadium field at Reach 11 was packed! Pretty cool for those kids to play in front of so many people. ECNL will continue to do this for every event. I even hear that they want to have a ECNL National Team and want to play against the DA's best collection of players but you know that will never happen.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

NorCal said:


> MVLA '04 is a special team and had a very good showing in Phoenix (LAFC, FC Pride and Slammers). They were also missing 2 field players in the LAFC game; they were selected to play in the ECNL Showcase game that night. The entire team is solid but these are two special players. MVLA are still without their 2 starting CB's as well...both went down to injury last spring (prior to playoffs) and hopeful for a return by playoffs. Should be a fun Spring/Summer.
> 
> The ECNL Showcase game was a nice addition. The stadium field at Reach 11 was packed! Pretty cool for those kids to play in front of so many people. ECNL will continue to do this for every event. I even hear that they want to have a ECNL National Team and want to play against the DA's best collection of players but you know that will never happen.


So MLVA did send their goats to all star game, I stand corrected.  LAFC parent making excuses?  I wonder if they had any injuries' as well?  I don't like all star game at a college showcase for one main reason.  Let's say your a forward and your CM is not there to pass you the rock to score in front of coaches kind of sucks and vise versal. I know my kid didn't get no selection so it could come across as sour grapes on my part but as a coach in my past life I would not be supportive of this game but that's just me.  MLVA is #1 and a special team because of TEAM.  Together for a long time which is nice to hear.


----------



## vegasguy (Nov 18, 2019)

I think the all-star game is a great idea.  One it gives other players on the original squad a chance to step up and be seen by college coaches if they are the ones on the bench more than the "GOATS" as you put it.  Two it is a big accomplishment to be named.   Three one stop viewing for college coaches which allows them to maximize their time at other games.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> I think the all-star game is a great idea.  One it gives other players on the original squad a chance to step up and be seen by college coaches if they are the ones on the bench more than the "GOATS" as you put it.  Two it is a big accomplishment to be named.   Three one stop viewing for college coaches which allows them to maximize their time at other games.


I'm a team guy first but that's because I'm old school.  I see how fun it is for the top goats and parents.  Good for them


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> I think the all-star game is a great idea.  One it gives other players on the original squad a chance to step up and be seen by college coaches if they are the ones on the bench more than the "GOATS" as you put it.  Two it is a big accomplishment to be named.   Three one stop viewing for college coaches which allows them to maximize their time at other games.


I spoke to Michigan Hawks dad and he said it was packed but not very many coaches.  Again, I could be wrong.  His dd played in it and he said it was fast and the girls and fans had a blast.  Sounds fun to me


----------



## vegasguy (Nov 18, 2019)

You miss the point it is good for the players who get less field time because of the players in front of them on the field.  Now with those players out they get there time or more time to shine.   ECNL nor DA are guaranteed playing time.    There are some on here who would say I am old school in my philosophies too but showcases are showcases.... is winning the priority there?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> You miss the point it is good for the players who get less field time because of the players in front of them on the field.  Now with those players out they get there time or more time to shine.   ECNL nor DA are guaranteed playing time.    There are some on here who would say I am old school in my philosophies too but showcases are showcases.... is winning the priority there?


No point to see except your point and mine is the opposite point of view.  There is no right or wrong, just a point of view.  I don't like showcases at all. I like18 players fighting for each other all year to win.  No better goat than the other goats on a team.  Just different roles.  Waste of time and money to travel to all the showcases across the USA but we all do.


----------



## vegasguy (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> No point to see except your point and mine is the opposite point of view.  There is no right or wrong, just a point of view.  I don't like showcases at all. I like18 players fighting for each other all year to win.  No better goat than the other goats on a team.  Just different roles.  Waste of time and money to travel to all the showcases across the USA but we all do.



I get your point and the opinion is valid.  League games whether DA or ECNL or ABC draw very few coaches and showcases give them the best opportunity to see a player.  They college coaches have limited funds and rules they need to abide by.  Like them or not it is the best opportunity for exposure.


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 19, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> I get your point and the opinion is valid.  League games whether DA or ECNL or ABC draw very few coaches and showcases give them the best opportunity to see a player.  They college coaches have limited funds and rules they need to abide by.  Like them or not it is the best opportunity for exposure.


Truth right here...the league games being competitive help ensure they're ready when the showcases come....system not perfect but it is what it is


----------

